# Cleaning out an old espresso machine



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Hi all, I have an old espresso machine that i was going to replace, but after spending some time on here, I'm thinking of putting it back into service and getting a grinder first.

So I need to give the old machine a once over as it hasn't been used for a couple of years, is there anything I can add to the water and run through it to make sure it's all cleaned out internally, or should I just scrub what I can see?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Make, model, number of groups, etc would be useful for starters .

Notice you're in a hard water area, so a good descaling will be required.....


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

It's a Vice Versa Koala; I can't remember when or where I bought it, but it must be 7-10 years old. Single head, I'd presume single boiler, it wasn't particularly expensive. It's obviously not a popular make, as I can't see much about it online!

Yes - it's a very hard water area! Can I just a descaler to the water and run it through?


----------

